# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Просто так

## Игорёк

Посмотрел ролики того блогера-психолога, что сегодня в дневниках у моей любимой Простоя. Как-то давно я смотрел его - не понравилось. Сегодня просто пробежался по ссылкам, и обнаружил очень интересный факт - точное попадание по поводу женского поведения, а точнее поведения моей подруги. Это естественно заинтересовало, стало быть и верояность чего-то другого тоже весьма велика. Попадание было настолько точным, даже становилось смешно, впрочем и сам автор смеялся от банальности такого поведения (читая письма своих слушателей). Суть этой ситуации следующая.. Он говорил что женская психика устроена так что в начале отношений женщина играет (прячется за психологическую косметику) на период в 2-3 месяца. У меня именно так и было, именно 2-3 месяца отношения были хорошими. Потом женщина начинает показывать свое истиное лицо, меедленно подстраивая мужчину под удобные ей условия, и тут важно не позволить этого ей.. ну я естественно не имея никакого опыта видимо позволил, что только усугубило ситуацию. При том никакой отдачи и благодарности за свои дейсвия я не ощущал. Ну вообщем-то отношения у нас не той классической формы, ничего большего кроме дружеского общения и редкого сухого секса я и не ожидал.. Но дальше стало еще интереснее.
второе совпадение касается именно сексуальной тематики. Учащаются отказы - аргументы на бездонное желание мужчины, это ее любимый профиль, говорить что я ненасытное животное (секс последние полгода у нас был примерно 1 раз в 2 месяца), что мы разные в сексе, ссылаться на здоровье, которое вообщем-то позволяет ей веселиться не хуже ребенка, но является табу для секса в любой форме.
 Третье совпадение - усиление внимания при мужском отказе. Когда мы ругались и я не звонил ей несколько дней, она обязательно звонила сама, пыталась быть паинькой, намекала на то что все будет хорошо, извинялась, ссылалась на обстоятельства, на менструацию, и т.д. Один раз даже сама пришла ко мне, плакала, приставала. Но ее "любовь" продлилась ровно до того момента как мое отношение к ней опять стало (хорошим) прежним.. 
 Было еще несколько незначительных совпадений, но этого вполне достаточно для того чтобы поверить этому психологу, и посмотреть его остальные вещи, чем я собираюсь заняться при ближайшем моральном досуге. 
Прогноз его на таких женщин пессимистичен, они не ценят и не уважают мужчин, что вообщем-то и так очевидно, и никакими психологическими фишками такую ситуацию исправить нельзя. Ну вообщем-то судя по биографии моей Тани, тоже прослеживается такая тенденция. Все отношения на протяжении ее 44х летней жизни были весьма скучны, с частыми и длительными разрывами, вообщем не стабильны.  

 Розовый шарик моего терпения лопнул несколько дней назад - намекая на интим по телефону, рассказывая какие-то неприличные вещи сладким голоском, через день отшивает меня так, как буд-то я предложил ей групповой секс с компанией гасторбайтеров, в качестве дополнительной оплаты их услуг за ремонт своей квартиры. С тех пор решил что хватит мазохизма. И теперь исполнен радостных предвкушений других, более сносных женщин. Я относительно опытен, богат, стабилен и терпелив, а самое главное - оптимистичен. Уже взял несколько телефонов с сз, поговорил с 2мя, с одной из них хочу встретиться как только закончу дела и приведу себя в порядок. Подкатил к одной продавщице, правда на конкретные предложения смелости пока не хватило, но интуитивно чувствую что я расположил ее внимание, а с учетом того что интуиция в этом смысле меня еще ниразу не подводила - есть все шансы на приватную встречу.
 Вот такие дела... Спасибо за внимание )

----------


## Гражданин

Дерзай, Женек! :Smile:  Хороший настрой

----------


## Dementiy

Бывает так, что женщина стимулирует развитие мужчины (физическое, социальное, духовное).
А бывает и так, что тянет его назад. Вернее, не дает развиваться дальше.

Смотри сам, возможно у тебя как раз второй случай...

----------


## Игорёк

У нас не те отношения чтобы кого-то куда-то сильно затянуть. Я ей помогал по хозяйству, дарил подарки по праздникам, или под настроение, просто так давал денег когда у нее не было. Она спасала меня от токсикоза, и разбавляла скуку общением по телефону. Это помогало мне сохранять нормальное настроение, трезвость и работоспособность. Но без секса мне трудно общаться с женщиной, не хочется ничего ей делать. Я не чувствую ее своей, и не чувствую что вообще у меня кто-то есть. А роль телефонной подружки мне кажется унизительной. Все было хорошо только первые 2-3 месяца, и этот период не дает мне покоя (ну ведь было же - значит это возможно!), хотя разумом я понимаю что она играла, а я фантазировал все остальное время, ждал пока все наладится, но чуда не происходло, наоборот все становилось только хуже с ее стороны. 
 Какое-то время назад я бы загрустил, полностью обвинив себя в ее нежелании, что я маленький плешивый неинтересный по всем осям засранец, но сейчас я так не думаю. я думаю что жизнь очень коротка чтобы тратить ее на ожидание чудес.

----------


## Игорёк

Глянул еще пару роликов этого чувака. Про разведенок, опять достаточно четкое попадание. Женщина ссыдаясь на неудачу в прошлом браке полностью исключает свою вину в этом, ссылаясь в лучшем случае просто на неудачу, а как правило на косяки мужчины. При этом в новых отношениях к этим косякам ее слово предельно жесткое, опять же до смешного - В первое время отношений, зная что я выпиваю (говорил), она всегда твердо ставила вопрос - "Если выпил - встреча невозможна ни при каких обстоятельствах", и все бы ничего, но дело в том что сам я никогда не навязывался на встречу к ней (да и к другим женщинам) будучи выпившим, поскольку это самому противно. Женщина и пьянство для меня вещи несовметимые, о чем я уже наверно писал на форуме. Пьяным она меня не видела ни разу. Упреки продолжались очень долго, и злили меня, до последних месяцев, т.е. примерно год, в разговорах о предстоящей встречи была одна стандартная фраза - "не пей только"... Вот видимо на таких вещах и зарождается межполовой конфликт.

----------


## qwe

Смею спросить, вы так и не выяснили, причину, почему она отказывалась?)

это не психолог, это шедевр))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkcRD9v8PwU
Особенно нравится нежный женский голос за кадром, поддакивающий. Возможно принадлежит настолько дрессированной девушке, что она спокойно выдерживает любой мат и не перестает восхищаться оратором)
Можно даже допустить, что это жена)

Остается только догадываться, он ее уже такой взял, или потом проводил психологические процедуры))

----------


## Игорёк

Я во многом с ним не согласен и поведение у него довольно спорное. Я говорю про совпадения. Насколько точно его описания совпадает с поведением Тани. 
Своей вины не отрицаю, очень нетерпелив, видимо из-за женского воспитания, понимаю что так вести себя нельзя, терплю до последнего пока не начинаю откровенно злиться, это всмысле вообще по жизни. Отношение подпортилось когда я отказался съездить с ней в одно место, при том что это было просто развлечение для нее, а я был занят в этот день. Это был мой первый и единственный отказ не ее просьбу.
 Я не знаю почему. Она же не говорит правду ? а скорее всего и сама ее не знает. Мне кажется это банальная фригидность, что для женщин вполне характерно. Она очень поздно начала половую жизнь, никогда не переживала по этому поводу, после мужа были большие перерывы. Считает что секс 1 раз в 2 месяца это вполне нормально. Зачем тогда она хочет сохранить меня в роли друга ? Если бы я ее не устраивал - она вольна полностью отказаться от меня, но она отказывается только от секса.

----------


## qwe

Заметьте, Игорь, я ничего не говорю про ваше решение уходить. Вполне возможно, что оно верное.
Я о другом совершенно)

Почему? Причина? 
Вы мечетесь и высказываете противоречивые выводы, потому что не понимаете простейшей, естественнейшей вещи прямо у вас перед глазами. Порядок должен быть)

Если вы хотите сладкого, вам дают ваш любимый шоколад, вы его радостно берете)) это же легко и понятно.
Если вы не голодны, а вам предлагают что-то невкусное - вы отказываетесь) Не стоит усложнять, там где все просто.
Если в начале ваша подруга могла согласиться на эксперимент, в надежде, что со временем вы как-то притретесь в физическом смысле или научитесь. то потом разочаровалась. Очень высока вероятность такого сценария.




> Я не знаю почему. Она же не говорит правду ? а скорее всего и сама ее не знает.


 Как это она может не знать почему??) она в невменяемом состоянии?) Она может доверие потерять, по каким-то причинам и бояться обсуждать это с вами.

Вы же со своей стороны, если манипуляции были, имеете уже моральное право поставить вопрос ребром: вежливо сообщить, что вы хотите знать, задать вопросы. И сказать, что не торопите, подождете ее звонка или разговора, когда она четко и внятно все объяснит. И до этого общение прекращаете. 
Так вы показываете, что уважаете себя и ее, готовы к диалогу, что вы не равнодушны и ведете себя цивилизованно, не поддаетесь эмоциям, имеете волю, и, самое главное, не боитесь знать правду))
Оцените преимущества этой позиции, подумайте.

Это не означает оставаться. это означает завершить ситуацию корректно, получить обратную связь, и сделать правильные выводы на будущее.

 Проблема в том, что вы вначале с кем-то начинаете спать, а потом выясняете, что за человек, как он к вам относится, и какая у вас совместимость по разным статьям. Так нельзя. Это с ног на голову...

----------


## Игорёк

> Как это она может не знать почему??) она в невменяемом состоянии?) Она может доверие потерять, по каким-то причинам и бояться обсуждать это с вами.
> 
> Вы же со своей стороны, если манипуляции были, имеете уже моральное право поставить вопрос ребром: вежливо сообщить, что вы хотите знать, задать вопросы. И сказать, что не торопите, подождете ее звонка или разговора, когда она четко и внятно все объяснит. И до этого общение прекращаете. 
> Так вы показываете, что уважаете себя и ее, готовы к диалогу, что вы не равнодушны и ведете себя цивилизованно, не поддаетесь эмоциям, имеете волю, и, самое главное, не боитесь знать правду))
> Оцените преимущества этой позиции, подумайте.


 Так было. И не раз. Мы не общались по нескольку дней - "думала".. Она очень непостоянный человек, может быть просто по женски, но брать какие-то слова от нее бесполезно. Она может пообещать что-то, но это совершенно ничего не значит. Какой-то конструктивизм реализовать очень сложно. 



> она в невменяемом состоянии?)


 В некотором смысле да, это называется пмс, но никакой закономерности я так и не узрел, опять же это просто классическая универсальная отмазка. Ну например как пьяный человек может всегда сослаться на свое пьянсво, если что-то случилось не так. Но разве это снимает с него ответственность ? 




> Проблема в том, что вы вначале с кем-то начинаете спать, а потом выясняете, что за человек, как он к вам относится, и какая у вас совместимость по разным статьям. Так нельзя. Это с ног на голову...


 Во первых - так никогда не было, во вторых - лучше было бы именно так. В постеле человек более открыт, его можно узнать и быстрее и лучше. Конкретно с Таней до половых отношений мы достаточно долго общались на работе, потом просто обжимались, ночевали вместе (без интима). Где-то месяц наверно прошел между первым разговором о "нас" и сексом.

----------


## qwe

> Так было. И не раз. Мы не общались по нескольку дней - "думала".. Она очень непостоянный человек, может быть просто по женски, но брать какие-то слова от нее бесполезно. Она может пообещать что-то, но это совершенно ничего не значит. Какой-то конструктивизм реализовать очень сложно.


 не уверена, что вы поняли...

Вы не должны ждать обещаний. упаси господи ждать обещаний от ненадежного человека. *Вы ждете объяснений*. Только правды)
Потому что нормальные отношения - это открытые и понятные. если она отказывается, тогда логично расходиться. и некому вас упрекнуть. Тогда вы сделали все, что могли.




> В постеле человек более открыт, его можно узнать и быстрее и лучше.


 Что можно узнать??? его ценности, внутренний мир, цели в жизни? размер доходов?)) каким образом? очень интересно.
глупости какие или фантазии... Сходите на массаж, посмотрите, как массажист к вам открыт, много вы про него узнаете. И, наверное станете ближе друг к другу)) если она пошла на сделку изначально, по причине, что не все устраивало, то все поведение перестроено.

----------


## qwe

> Во первых - так никогда не было, во вторых - лучше было бы именно так. В постеле человек более открыт, его можно узнать и быстрее и лучше. Конкретно с Таней до половых отношений мы достаточно долго общались на работе, потом просто обжимались, ночевали вместе (без интима). Где-то месяц наверно прошел между первым разговором о "нас" и сексом.


 Какое имеет значение, сколько прошло времени? Речь о качестве отношений. Насколько вы душевно близки друг другу и открыты. оба.
Если все не так как я говорю, значит вы заранее знали, что она ненадежна?? Так зачем соглашались? В чем тогда ее упрекать? соблазнили человека удобствами, он по слабости согласился. все...

----------


## qwe

*Никто не отказывается от хорошего и приятного.* Дураков нет)

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

> Какое имеет значение, сколько прошло времени? Речь о качестве отношений. Насколько вы душевно близки друг другу и открыты. оба.
> Если все не так как я говорю, значит вы заранее знали, что она ненадежна?? Так зачем соглашались? В чем тогда ее упрекать? соблазнили человека удобствами, он по слабости согласился. все...


 как раз в смысле душевной близости и открытости все было замечательно. Может быть деже слишком, ибо женщине не надо знать всего. Никто ни кого не упрекает. Я говорю - если что-то не устраивает, то это можно сказать, предложить прекратить отношения. 
А какими удобствами я мог ее соблазнить, по вашему ? она меня знала достаточно хорошо по работе, видела что денег у меня нет, что я странный, замкнутый, неухоженный, и.т.д. В этом плане все было предельно честно.

----------


## Игорёк

> *Никто не отказывается от хорошего и приятного.* Дураков нет)


 У каждого свое понятие хорошего и приятного, увы. Тем более что у мужчин и женщин разные желания по природе.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну   чем не нытьё у автора? 
> По-моему, то же самое нытье, что и у остальных участников форума ,( к нытью которых он относится почему-то с пренебрежением, нытьё  которых  вызывает у него тоску, отвращение и скуку-в том и фишка), разница в том, что нытье  его   не в "моей проблеме" и не в дневниках, а почему-то в разделе "другое" .
> Так вот нойте, Игорек,  на здоровье, мне когда плохо-я  тоже  ною, но я не упрекаю других в нытье. 
> И не надо быть уверенным в  том,что ваше нытье не скучно читать.


 Твое полное право счесть это за скучное нытье.

----------


## qwe

> У каждого свое понятие хорошего и приятного, увы. Тем более что у мужчин и женщин разные желания по природе.


 если мы не животные, а люди, и имеем разум, то узнаем, что человеку нравится)

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

> твоё нытьё  не просто скучно, оно ещё и смешно со стороны).
> Взрослый ,как я поняла, мужик плачется о своем спермотоксикозе (как ты сам это называешь), и обвиняет во всех смертных грехах 44-летнюю женщину, что она мало даёт. Что мешает найти молодую  шлюху, если кроме секса, как я поняла, тебя в девушках больше ничего не интересует? Идиотизм да и только. Соррри.


 Ну зачем же все смертные приписывать ? Я говорил только про один грех)   
А что может девушка дать мужчине кроме секса? или правильнее подругому спросить - что она может дать ему без секса ? Если исключить брак, т.е. домашний очаг, быт, ребенка, то больше ничего не остается. Надо смотреть на вещи обьективно. Шлюшки мне не интересны, в некотором роде противны, и к тому же они давным-давно все при деле.  хотелось бы женщину которая не собирается иметь детей (или уже имеет), и не хочет (или не может) совместно проживать, покрайней мере пока что. Во всем остальном я готов быть полностью в ее распоряжении, на сколько это для меня возможно. Спроси у моих друзей отказывал ли я им когда-нибудь в чем-то. Если и отказывал то для их же блага (по их пьяной лавочке или глупости). а душевная дружеская связь с женщиной без сексуальной состаляющей маловероятна в принципи, это зависящие друг от друга вещи.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

А как живут те у кого нет собственного жилья и денег ? Не все же из них спиваются ? чем-то же они оказываются нужными для женщин ? 
А так я полностью согласен с тобой, ситуация моя малоперспективна, но нельзя игнорировать тот факт что вокруг много таких же неперспективных мужчин, которые что-то да имеют, в плане отношений с женщинами. К тому же я не особо претендую на молодых и бездетных - пусть еще пытаются наладить полноценность своей судьбы. Хотя мой начальник, зная про мои отношения с Таней, и мое материальное положение, говорил что срочно надо ее бросать и искать девушку 23х лет, обязательно без детей, что потом это все будет гараздо сложнее.  
По отношению с друзьями можно оченить человека. Я уже наблюдал такое явление. Девушка у которой не завелось подруг с течением жизни - и с мужчиной не сможет найти контакта, будет брошена в итоге. 
Ну чтож, спасибо за поддержку)

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

у тебя играет женская солидарность. тебя наскольку я помню тоже бросали. а таня мне нужна, иначе как по твоему я бы ее использовал? то что не используют - не нужно. у меня к ней очеь теплые чувства, как к женщине, а не просто как к другу. я не готов отказаться от половой жизни ради дружбы. с начальником я ничего не обсуждал, он знает только про разницу в возрасте, про ребенка, про наше материальное и жилищное положение. интимную сферу я ни с кем в реале не обсуждал.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

Будь внимательней. Я писал что это все продолжалось не один месяц. С нового года примерно. А общаться с другими я стал неделю-полторы назад. Все это время я пытался наладить отношения, вариантов не осталось. Я не могу ждать годами непонятно чего. Жизнь, увы, слишком коротка, чтобы тратить ее на ожидание. Она не моряк ушедший в море, который томиться от скуки и коротает вечера мечтая о встрече - живет в 5ти минутах от меня, одна, и я живу один. Разве это не глупо ?

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

Да ничего не мешало. Мы говорили об этом. но чем больше говорили - тем сложнее было. У нас все нормально кроме одного момента. Постоянно откладывает встречу, просит подождать, даже обнимать себя не позволяет, если например просто по делу встречаемся. Я про это и писал, что случайно посмотрел того психолога на ютубе, который обозначает этот тип женщин метерным словом, и все сошлось.
(К слову сказать с механической частью у нас все впорядке)

----------


## Кирилллл

я бы на месте Игорька тоже ушёл, потому как по моему Татьяне Игорёк не больно то и нужен. Он просто запасной вариант, плюс разница в возрасте не вижу никакого смысла продолжать такие отношения. А про обиды, на что ей обижаться? Встречались год не больше. Ну не сошлись бывает. Ребёнок не его, лучшие свои годы она подарила не ему пускай обижается на того чей ребёнок, с кем молодость провела.

Игорёк наверное должен себя позиционировать, как последнее чмо, чтобы брусника осталась довольно и её чувство справедливости было удовлетворено. 

Он работает, не пьёт, не урод, не озабоченный извращенец, не тиран, вполне нормальный мужик который вправе расчитывать на нормальные отношения, с красивой женщиной.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

> я бы на месте Игорька тоже ушёл, потому как по моему Татьяне Игорёк не больно то и нужен. Он просто запасной вариант, плюс разница в возрасте не вижу никакого смысла продолжать такие отношения. А про обиды, на что ей обижаться? Встречались год не больше. Ну не сошлись бывает. Ребёнок не его, лучшие свои годы она подарила не ему пускай обижается на того чей ребёнок, с кем молодость провела.
> 
> Игорёк наверное должен себя позиционировать, как последнее чмо, чтобы брусника осталась довольно и её чувство справедливости было удовлетворено. 
> 
> Он работает, не пьёт, не урод, не озабоченный извращенец, не тиран, вполне нормальный мужик который вправе расчитывать на нормальные отношения, с красивой женщиной.


 Спасибо. ты первый кто откровено высказался из мужской половины (В личке от других откровенности куда больше) Это и правильно - женщинам нельзя говорить правду, иначе останешься конченым уродом. Я это понял уже давно, но пока не могу реализовать. Все за какую-то честность и откровеность борюсь. а результат ? 
Встречались мы полтора года. Нужен я только для общения по телефону до начала "дом 2" в 11 вечера, и для устранения бытовых технических вопросов. 
Озабоченый извращенец ?... как бы помягче сказать.. наше домашнее порно не пользовалось бы особой популярностью)

----------


## Игорёк

> Если чел. плачется о своем спермотоксикозе (не мое слово, а его), он уже тем самым выставляет себя по меньшей мере неадекватным.
> И отношения к девушкам какое-то, мягко говоря,странное, как к  мясу. Откуда кредо, что противоположный пол должен ему давать, давать и ещё раз давать, и только. Да пускай подойдет где-нибудь на улице к девушке и скажет ей свои неадекватные фантазии, так она пошлет куда подальше, а  тут весь излился своим бредом - читать противно.
> Хотя с продавщицей может и сработает. Вперед! Или с проституткой.


 какие неадекватные фантазии ты имеешь ввиду? 




> Если чел. плачется о своем спермотоксикозе (не мое слово, а его), он уже тем самым выставляет себя по меньшей мере неадекватным.


 К своему сожалению я просто говорю то о чем остальные молчат, и как я писал ранее - правильно делают. 




> и ещё раз давать, и только


 Я предлогал 15000р за лагель для ее сына. предлогал микроволнову, телефон, ремонт пола в комнате, полную замену водопровода в квартире, снять номер в гостинице, шашлык на природе, поездку в Томск на машине + много мелочей - цветы в горшочках, мороженое, деньги на одежду, на еду, на лекарства и т.д.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Если чел. плачется о своем спермотоксикозе (не мое слово, а его), он уже тем самым выставляет себя по меньшей мере неадекватным.
> И отношения к девушкам какое-то, мягко говоря,странное, как к  мясу. Откуда кредо, что противоположный пол должен ему давать, давать и ещё раз давать, и только. Да пускай подойдет где-нибудь на улице к девушке и скажет ей свои неадекватные фантазии, так она пошлет куда подальше, а  тут весь излился своим бредом - читать противно.
> Хотя с продавщицей может и сработает. Вперед! Или с проституткой.


  у меня мать работает продавщицей и что в этом такого? Что у тебя за пренебрижительное отношение к людям окружающим тебя.
Где ты у Игорька увидела отношение, как к мясу к женщинам? У тебя бомбит и ты начинаешь отсебятину нести. Читать противно не читай. У тебя интимная связь это какая то великая благодать, которую женщины дарят мужчинам по великим праздникам.  я сразу могу сказать что с девушками которыми я общаюсь я их рассматриваю в том числе и как сексуального партнёра, потому что я не голубой, потому что не импотент не кастрированный, если ты считаешь за это меня извращенцем то у тебя кукушка уехала.
Я не хожу все 24 часа в сутки и не трещу какая у кого жопа, но если девушка мне нравится то мне в том числе с ней хочется переспать. 
Я не знаю что тут неправильного.
Татьяна не хочет интимной связи с Игорьком это её право, её никто не заставляет, тебя тоже никто не заставляет спать с кем то и не осудит никто если не переспишь. Но и расстаться с Татьяной это право Игорька и повод достаточно веский.
Ты говоришь про отношение как к мясу а я помню отлично как ты в своей проблеме начала пост с того что тебя достало что тебя окружает одно чмо. Я так понял это чмо ещё и соизваливает с тобой пытаться знакомится. По большому счёту запарили эти конфликты, у тебя сильная озлобленность на мужчин и обижать выводить ьебя меньше всего хочу.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Спасибо. ты первый кто откровено высказался из мужской половины (В личке от других откровенности куда больше) Это и правильно - женщинам нельзя говорить правду, иначе останешься конченым уродом. Я это понял уже давно, но пока не могу реализовать. Все за какую-то честность и откровеность борюсь. а результат ? 
> Встречались мы полтора года. Нужен я только для общения по телефону до начала "дом 2" в 11 вечера, и для устранения бытовых технических вопросов. 
> Озабоченый извращенец ?... как бы помягче сказать.. наше домашнее порно не пользовалось бы особой популярностью)


 ничего хорошего нет в том чтобы не быть откровенным. Идти на поводу тоже неправильно. Девушки разные бывают есть  те у которых более простое отношение к интиму, вот с такими и знакомится просто надо.

----------


## Игорёк

> ничего хорошего нет в том чтобы не быть откровенным. Идти на поводу тоже неправильно. Девушки разные бывают есть  те у которых более простое отношение к интиму, вот с такими и знакомится просто надо.


 Не совсем так. Девушки у которых простое отношение к интиму уже спали со многими, и будут спать еще. Хорошего в этом мало.
А чтобы иметь нормальные отношения с женщиной - надо учиться врать, подругому нельзя. Ну вспомни сам, как при тебе по телефону разговаривают парни со своими подругами (женами) ? - они постоянно врут. Но при этом у них как бы все хорошо, нет лишних конфликтов. И это правильно, к сожалению. Так что наша с тобой откровенность говорит только о том что мы не приспособлены к отношениям.

----------


## Простоя

Согласна с Кириллллом, что Игорёк достоин качественных отношений с красивой хорошей девушкой. По моим наблюдениям, с годами он становится лучше. 

Вот только не понимаю, о чем надо лгать женщинам? Если для имиджа, то этот принцип работает и для девушек (нельзя говорить парням всю правду). Все потому, что с людьми нельзя быть откровенным на 100%, т.к. они не хотят нести чужие неудачи и негатив. Поэтому так важно казаться лучше, чем ты есть на самом деле. Это просто закон социальной психологии. 

Этот горе-психолог... Он забавный. Грубоват, конечно. Но зато он высмеивает тот надменный тон, с которым вещают большинство "профессионалов". Этот тон они унаследовали у Фрейда, и это прошлый век. Им пора уже начинать уважительно относиться к своим клиентам. Сейчас даже слово "пациенты" не используется в цивилизованном мире. 
Какие-то паттерны в отношениях он действительно показывает. И лучше заранее их знать, чем потом самому в них вляпаться и страдать почем зря. Знание - сила!

----------


## qwe

> Этот горе-психолог... Он забавный. Грубоват, конечно. Но зато он высмеивает тот надменный тон, с которым вещают большинство "профессионалов".


 он высмеивает исключительно пациентов. и вообще не имеет представления о том, что такое уважение к себе и к другим. Он сам ярко выраженный истероид и очень сильно настроен на внешнюю форму в ущерб внутреннему...

----------


## Dementiy

> Все потому, что с людьми нельзя быть откровенным на 100%, т.к. они не хотят нести чужие неудачи и негатив. Поэтому так важно казаться лучше, чем ты есть на самом деле. Это просто закон социальной психологии.


 - Жить постоянно во лжи ?
- Нет, это слишком сложно. Гораздо проще изменится к лучшему, и тогда никого не придется обманывать.  :Wink:

----------


## Простоя

> - Жить постоянно во лжи ?
> - Нет, это слишком сложно. Гораздо проще изменится к лучшему, и тогда никого не придется обманывать.


 Люди всегда будут скрывать, что им больно. А те кто показывает свой багаж - являются неуравновешенными людьми. Разве не так в обществе принято?


*qwe* , а вот он с тобой бы не согласился про настрой на внешнюю форму. Я у него нашла видео о его духовном мистическом опыте  :Smile:  От как бывает ведь )) Причем, оказывается, далеко не каждый пережил такое духовное откровение, а он вот да.

А многое из того, что он сейчас говорит, он, оказывается, понял еще в 13-14 лет. При этом, женщина у него низшее существо, не способное общаться с Богом, да и вообще без мужчины не способное жить в этом мире. Омерзительный тип.

Хотя суть не в нем. Он даже не красив... )) Так что не думайте, что я на него запала. 

Просто в некоторых из его видео есть интересные факты о психологии человека. У других я пока не встречала объяснение проблемы интимофобии. И раньше не слышала о проблеме страха женщин перед общением с привлекательными мужчинами. А оказыввается, что это эпидемия.

----------


## qwe

> он с тобой бы не согласился про настрой на внешнюю форму. Я у него нашла видео о его духовном мистическом опыте  От как бывает ведь )) Причем, оказывается, далеко не каждый пережил такое духовное откровение, а он вот да.
> 
> А многое из того, что он сейчас говорит, он, оказывается, понял еще в 13-14 лет. При этом, женщина у него низшее существо, не способное общаться с Богом, да и вообще без мужчины не способное жить в этом мире. Омерзительный тип.
> 
> Просто в некоторых из его видео есть интересные факты о психологии человека. У других я пока не встречала объяснение проблемы интимофобии. И раньше не слышала о проблеме страха женщин перед общением с привлекательными мужчинами. А оказывается, что это эпидемия.


 Внешняя форма - имелось ввиду, повыделывался перед камерой - все, может считать себя героем) итп
Мистические переживания могут быть у кого угодно, к счастью) само переживание культуры не прибавляет, как правило)
В моей юности было полно ровесниц, которые испытывали смущение в разной степени при общении с мужчинами, которые сильно нравятся. С возрастом это потихоньку проходит, судя по всему.

----------


## Игорёк

> Согласна с Кириллллом, что Игорёк достоин качественных отношений с красивой хорошей девушкой. По моим наблюдениям, с годами он становится лучше. 
> 
> Вот только не понимаю, о чем надо лгать женщинам? Если для имиджа, то этот принцип работает и для девушек (нельзя говорить парням всю правду). Все потому, что с людьми нельзя быть откровенным на 100%, т.к. они не хотят нести чужие неудачи и негатив. Поэтому так важно казаться лучше, чем ты есть на самом деле. Это просто закон социальной психологии. 
> 
> Этот горе-психолог... Он забавный. Грубоват, конечно. Но зато он высмеивает тот надменный тон, с которым вещают большинство "профессионалов". Этот тон они унаследовали у Фрейда, и это прошлый век. Им пора уже начинать уважительно относиться к своим клиентам. Сейчас даже слово "пациенты" не используется в цивилизованном мире. 
> Какие-то паттерны в отношениях он действительно показывает. И лучше заранее их знать, чем потом самому в них вляпаться и страдать почем зря. Знание - сила!


 Спасибо, Алён. Очень приятно слышать от тебя слова поддержки. правда ) 
Полное откровение это идеализация. Я как-то давно писал о том что у меня много знакомых счастливо живущих в браке, так вот вспоминая их разговоры по телефону при мне, я не вспомнил ни одного случая когда (ради общей выгоды прошу заметить) человек бы не солгал свой возлюбленной. Женщины очень критично относятся к мужским увлечениям и к дружеским отношениям своих мужей с кем-либо. Я могу привести сотню примеров, когда помогая своим друзьям, в решении их семейных (!) бытовых проблем, я остовался в лице их жен негодяем. Я даже не могу воды набрать для гаража, у соседа живущего рядом, которому не так давно я 3 дня делал рабочую грузовую машину (за спасибо), на которой он зарабатывает деньги для своей безработной жены. Просил его чтобы он набрал сам, якобы для себя. Вот тот самый классический пример вранья, и все вроде как довольны, ни кто не пострадал. Если бы я оказался в квартире, возникли бы лишние разговоры, лишние вопросы. кому это надо ? - никому.

----------


## brusnika

...

----------


## Игорёк

Я просто высказал свое мнение по поводу твоей ситуации. Может несколько грубовато, но разве это повод настолько негативно относится ко мне ? Тебе надо строить свою судьбу а не оглядываться назад, каким-то образом менять характер. Ты говорила что у тебя была совсем другая ситуация. Так вот мне кажется что ситуация у тебя похожа. Ты заморочена на своих проблемах, кому это понравится ? Уверен что у вас и в постеле было не айс. А парень не чмо, поступил он совершенно правильно, поскольку человеку можно и нужно помочь только в том случае если он сам этого хочет. Ты же укуталась в свою депрессивную ауру, чтож видимо тебе так комфортнее.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

brusnika , да у него всегда так, делает какие-то выводы, не зная ситуации. Вот прочти пост 30.

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...EF%E8.../page3

----------


## Гражданин

Мы скучали по тебе и сестре твоей :Cool:

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Игорёк

> brusnika , да у него всегда так, делает какие-то выводы, не зная ситуации. Вот прочти пост 30.
> 
> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...EF%E8.../page3


 привет рад видеть... так и не понял что тебе не понравилось в посте норем 30, но это и не важно.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Значит так, валенок впрягающийся, передай своему подопечному, что у меня действительно бомбит по причине  того,что не    трудился бы он давать мне лажовые советы по поводу моей сестры и что я   типа ною, что ему скучно читать , я не для него  пишу, пусть разбирается со своим не менее скучным спермот-м, а не суётся туда, куда не просят.
> А не в лажовые  биографы ли ты  часом записался? Ну расскажи тогда ещё что-нибудь мне обо мне же.


 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...844#post147844



> Вокруг меня одни идиоты, чмошники и .


 И валенки ещё от себя добавлю.

Отвали короче от меня со своим гавном

я тебе писал то пару раз.

И если уж вернуться к автобиографии эта тема http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E8%EB%E5%EC%E0 только подтверждает мои слова что ты на всех смотришь свысока и считаешь себя достойнее других.

----------


## Игорёк

Дело в том что все чтобы ты не предложил, любое твое действие - всё будет обгажено, и при любом раскладе виноват будешь обязательно ты (или кто угодно если тебя нет рядом). Это особенность женской психики, проявляющаяся при определенных обстоятельствах. Видимо какая-то природная защитная реакция. Женщина должна иметь определенную мудрость чтобы подавлять в себе эти эмоции.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Дело в том что все чтобы ты не предложил, любое твое действие - всё будет обгажено, и при любом раскладе виноват будешь обязательно ты (или кто угодно если тебя нет рядом). Это особенность женской психики, проявляющаяся при определенных обстоятельствах. Видимо какая-то природная защитная реакция. Женщина должна иметь определенную мудрость чтобы подавлять в себе эти эмоции.


 Это нифига не особенность женской психики, эта особенность данного участника форума, пускай изливается гавном я так и не понял что такого ужасного ты там сделал.

----------


## Кирилллл

> brusnika , да у него всегда так, делает какие-то выводы, не зная ситуации. Вот прочти пост 30.
> 
> http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...EF%E8.../page3


 ну и что в этом посте такого особенного кроме твоей привычной уже для нас истерики. Он имел в виду то что тебе надо поумнеть и при выборе спутников руководстоваться и его моральными качествами. Он может тебя не так понял и ты его не так поняла, глухой телефон короче у вас.

----------


## Игорёк

> Это нифига не особенность женской психики, эта особенность данного участника форума, пускай изливается гавном я так и не понял что такого ужасного ты там сделал.


 Я выложил на всеобщее обозрение личные проблемы, которые касаются другого человека. Это не этично.
Это особенность всех слабохарактерных женщин, у которых не ладится жизнь. Вспоми сам сколько таких тут было ?

----------


## Кирилллл

> Я выложил на всеобщее обозрение личные проблемы, которые касаются другого человека. Это не этично.
> Это особенность всех слабохарактерных женщин, у которых не ладится жизнь. Вспоми сам сколько таких тут было ?


 Она сама выложила свои личные проблемы, ну всё теперь старайся не писать, не думать и вообще дышать поменьше, а то видишь как получается.
Да женщины тут разные были но лучше не обобщать а то срача ещё на страниц 10 будет.

----------


## Игорёк

Еще хотел спросить у Брусники, про ее брезгливое отношение к продавщицам. Интересно было бы узнать чем она занимается и как зарабатывает на жизнь ? А вообще все люди нужны, и все достойны своего (пусть и маленького) счастья.

----------


## Игорёк

> Она сама выложила свои личные проблемы, ну всё теперь старайся не писать, не думать и вообще дышать поменьше, а то видишь как получается.
> Да женщины тут разные были но лучше не обобщать а то срача ещё на страниц 10 будет.


 Я имел ввиду свою ситуацию с Таней. Она не знает про форум, и вообще от инета далека. 
Надо жить дружно, согласен ) Но женщинами это сложно, уровень их толерантности и терпения на порядок ниже чем у мужчин.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> ну и что в этом посте такого особенного кроме твоей привычной уже для нас истерики. Он имел в виду то что тебе надо поумнеть и при выборе спутников руководстоваться и его моральными качествами. Он может тебя не так понял и ты его не так поняла, глухой телефон короче у вас.


  Ты давай не перевирай, тоже мне нашелся защитник неудачников! В том посте бред он пишет. Процитирую сейчас 
"Она заключается в том что ты сама позволяла себя обижать, по своей глупости и наивности."

Прочти там посты 28 и 30 глазами, а не извиняюсь жопой и может дойдет до вас почему позволяла! 

Про ум, спутников, моральные качества там вообще и речи не было. Он просто посмел нагло заявить, что я позволяла в школе издеваться над собой типа по глупости и наивности. Это никак не вяжется. Человек пилять напуган чуть ли не до смерти, что его на хрен прибьют , если буду отбиваться, а пару раз пыталась, начинали еще больше пинать , так при чем тут наивность и глупость???

Вот ссыль, где он опять делает выводы, не зная ситуации
http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-w...F...&#comments

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## Кирилллл

> Вы оба либо провокаторы, либо просто идиоты, поэтому попросила бы вас усохнуть .  И не устраивать цирк.


 Нет мы не провокаторы, мы просто идиоты.

----------


## Простоя

Эй, а где модеры?

----------


## Простоя

> Потом женщина начинает показывать свое истиное лицо, меедленно подстраивая мужчину под удобные ей условия, и тут важно не позволить этого ей.. ну я естественно не имея никакого опыта видимо позволил, что только усугубило ситуацию. При том никакой отдачи и благодарности за свои дейсвия я не ощущал. Ну вообщем-то отношения у нас не той классической формы, ничего большего кроме дружеского общения и редкого сухого секса я и не ожидал.. Но дальше стало еще интереснее.
> второе совпадение касается именно сексуальной тематики. Учащаются отказы - аргументы на бездонное желание мужчины, это ее любимый профиль, говорить что я ненасытное животное (секс последние полгода у нас был примерно 1 раз в 2 месяца), что мы разные в сексе, ссылаться на здоровье, которое вообщем-то позволяет ей веселиться не хуже ребенка, но является табу для секса в любой форме.
>  Третье совпадение - усиление внимания при мужском отказе. Когда мы ругались и я не звонил ей несколько дней, она обязательно звонила сама, пыталась быть паинькой, намекала на то что все будет хорошо, извинялась, ссылалась на обстоятельства, на менструацию, и т.д. Один раз даже сама пришла ко мне, плакала, приставала. Но ее "любовь" продлилась ровно до того момента как мое отношение к ней опять стало (хорошим) прежним.. 
>  Было еще несколько незначительных совпадений, но этого вполне достаточно для того чтобы поверить этому психологу, и посмотреть его остальные вещи, чем я собираюсь заняться при ближайшем моральном досуге. 
> Прогноз его на таких женщин пессимистичен, они не ценят и не уважают мужчин, что вообщем-то и так очевидно, и никакими психологическими фишками такую ситуацию исправить нельзя. Ну вообщем-то судя по биографии моей Тани, тоже прослеживается такая тенденция. Все отношения на протяжении ее 44х летней жизни были весьма скучны, с частыми и длительными разрывами, вообщем не стабильны.


 Как дела? Надеюсь, ты по-прежнему рассудаешь здраво насчет поведения твоей бывшей. Правильно ты решил, что не надо винить себя в ее поведении. По большей степени, это именно ее личная проблема. Твое дело - знать свои личные границы и научиться не позволять другим ими манипулировать. Обычно, это не просто, особенно нам на этому форуме.

Но у тебя уже есть опыт. Это большой бонус. Ты движешься в нужном направлении.

Есть здоровые отношения, а есть не очень. Если человек не способен с тобой правильно себя вести, я считаю, что надо расставаться, особо не жалея. Потому что другого не изменишь. Лучше прокачивать себя и искать достойных женщин. 

Раньше я тоже винила себя в каждом посыле. Да что говорить, и сейчас бывает )) (см дневник, ха-ха). Но это все идет от незнания реальности и объективных причин происходящего. Большинство личных недостатков можно откорректировать, научиться понимать динамику отношений (здоровую и нет). А остальное - проблемы других.

----------


## Игорёк

> Как дела? Надеюсь, ты по-прежнему рассудаешь здраво насчет поведения твоей бывшей. Правильно ты решил, что не надо винить себя в ее поведении. По большей степени, это именно ее личная проблема. Твое дело - знать свои личные границы и научиться не позволять другим ими манипулировать. Обычно, это не просто, особенно нам на этому форуме.
> 
> Но у тебя уже есть опыт. Это большой бонус. Ты движешься в нужном направлении.
> 
> Есть здоровые отношения, а есть не очень. Если человек не способен с тобой правильно себя вести, я считаю, что надо расставаться, особо не жалея. Потому что другого не изменишь. Лучше прокачивать себя и искать достойных женщин. 
> 
> Раньше я тоже винила себя в каждом посыле. Да что говорить, и сейчас бывает )) (см дневник, ха-ха). Но это все идет от незнания реальности и объективных причин происходящего. Большинство личных недостатков можно откорректировать, научиться понимать динамику отношений (здоровую и нет). А остальное - проблемы других.


 Привет.
Она звонила, просила занять денег. Я сказал что пока нет такой суммы, будет только на выходных (это правда), понимаю что это просто предлог. 
Винить полностью себя или партнера нельзя. Так или иначе вина есть у каждого, в определенном соотношении. Это примерно также как если муж изменяет жене, то в большенстве случаев на это есть причины со стороны жены. Моя вина в том что я скучен, и нетерпелив. То есть я не могу предложить каких-то развлечений женщине, и нервничаю если что-то не нравится, это сильно снижает ценность. 
 Я заметил такую систему. Если мужчина занят когда звонит его женщина, то некоторые говорят - "мне некогда, перезвоню", а другие продолжают говорить, как бы ставя свои дела или своего реального собеседника на второй план. Это и есть мужская толерантность, мудрое подкаблучничество, и такие мужчины естественно пользуются большим расположением. Я отношусь к типу "перезвоню".. исправляюсь)




> см дневник, ха-ха


 не понял что именно смотреть ? все старое)

----------


## Простоя

> То есть я не могу предложить каких-то развлечений женщине, и нервничаю если что-то не нравится, это сильно снижает ценность.


 Я тоже начинаю дико нервничать если что-то идет не так при общении, мое волнение сразу становится заметно по лицу, голосу, жестам. 

Можно научиться говорить с собеседнником, задавать вопросы, не давя на него. Где-то помогает психотерапия, где-то практики осознанности и заземления эмоций. То есть, теоретически, если поднажать, можно это отредактировать и жить с этим. 

Про развелечия могу сказать, что, наверно, есть такие интровертные девушки, которым это не столь важно в отношениях. По-началу может и придется программу какую-то составить, а потом уже можно найти точки соприкосновения и общения, более приемлемые для вашего типа. 

Например, есть девушки очень хозяйственные, которые предпочитают ресторанам и прогулкам свой огород, дом, детей.

----------


## Sadness

не видела ролик, но по описанию согласна, что такое поведение распространено у девушек. но это скорее как защита, потому что не все мужчины понимают к себе хорошего отношения, а зачастую начинают просто наглеть. к тому же это природой заложено, что мужчина завоеватель.

----------


## Кирилллл

не в тему но наболевшее давно решил написать если Игорёк скажет то удалю.
произошла полгода назад со мной одна история
Стал я короче подключать диодный мост к трансформатору, пока подключал два конца ко вторичной обмотке двумя другими случайно коротнул две фазы на пускателе в итоге получил электрический ожог второй степени. В итоге даже в больницу не отвезли вкололои обезбаливающее отсидел я до конца рабочего дня хотя хреново было очень. Потом пришёл домой мать забила тревогу и отвезли меня в больницу. Всё это было в день святого валентина. В больнице только я захожу вбегает участковый, думаю нифига они оперативно работают. А кто знает производственные травмы расследуются, я даже сказать ничего не успел, а он уж прибежал. Но оказывается он пришёл не по мою душу а по душу чудака который травился таблетками понятно по какому поводу. На следующий день когда пришёл на перевязку передо мной был чуавк у которого была порезана вена и там соответсвенно перевязка. Вена почему то была порезана высоко не знаю тут уж наверное как кому хочется так и режет. Где то через неделю ещё один чувак порезавший вены. Мне почему то казалось что многовато для такого маленького городка как мой суицидников. Вот наверное какой то небольшой глоток реальности был. 
написал потому что во первых не кому написать а во вторых всё надоело и грустно думаю если бы был близкий человек было бы проще переживать все эти моменты

----------


## Sadness

но ведь близкий человек вряд ли решит все твои проблемы. Согласна, что все мы нуждаемся в какой-то степени в поддержке и понимании. Но пришли мы в этот мир одни, одни и уйдем, никто не сможет влезть в душу и излечить ее чудесным образом...

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Эй, а где модеры?


 Зачем они Вам?

----------


## Игорёк

> не в тему но наболевшее давно решил написать если Игорёк скажет то удалю.
> произошла полгода назад со мной одна история
> Стал я короче подключать диодный мост к трансформатору, пока подключал два конца ко вторичной обмотке двумя другими случайно коротнул две фазы на пускателе в итоге получил электрический ожог второй степени. В итоге даже в больницу не отвезли вкололои обезбаливающее отсидел я до конца рабочего дня хотя хреново было очень. Потом пришёл домой мать забила тревогу и отвезли меня в больницу. Всё это было в день святого валентина. В больнице только я захожу вбегает участковый, думаю нифига они оперативно работают. А кто знает производственные травмы расследуются, я даже сказать ничего не успел, а он уж прибежал. Но оказывается он пришёл не по мою душу а по душу чудака который травился таблетками понятно по какому поводу. На следующий день когда пришёл на перевязку передо мной был чуавк у которого была порезана вена и там соответсвенно перевязка. Вена почему то была порезана высоко не знаю тут уж наверное как кому хочется так и режет. Где то через неделю ещё один чувак порезавший вены. Мне почему то казалось что многовато для такого маленького городка как мой суицидников. Вот наверное какой то небольшой глоток реальности был. 
> написал потому что во первых не кому написать а во вторых всё надоело и грустно думаю если бы был близкий человек было бы проще переживать все эти моменты


 Это скорее нытики а не суицидники, они таким образом пытаются привлечь к себе внимание и сменить обстановку. А если присмотреться, то людей с венами достаточно много, например в очереди в магазине можно заметить какую-нибудь грустную невзрачную девушку. Я за год (за лето) человек по 5-10 встречаю. 
Электрический ожог это когда место ожога было нагрето именно током ?

----------


## Игорёк

> но ведь близкий человек вряд ли решит все твои проблемы. Согласна, что все мы нуждаемся в какой-то степени в поддержке и понимании. Но пришли мы в этот мир одни, одни и уйдем, никто не сможет влезть в душу и излечить ее чудесным образом...


 Приходят с родителями, при их непосредсвенном содействии.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Это скорее нытики а не суицидники, они таким образом пытаются привлечь к себе внимание и сменить обстановку. А если присмотреться, то людей с венами достаточно много, например в очереди в магазине можно заметить какую-нибудь грустную невзрачную девушку. Я за год (за лето) человек по 5-10 встречаю. 
> Электрический ожог это когда место ожога было нагрето именно током ?


 Ожог электрической дугой, рука находилась рядом, там где произошло короткое замыкание. Да я по началу столько таких вещей которых в принципе делать нельзя делал, но всё везло. Дуракам везёт. Сейчас гораздо внимательнее работаю.

Да я тоже не сильно то впечатлился порезами, вчера что нибудь просто обязательно надо было написать вот и написал.




> но ведь близкий человек вряд ли решит все твои проблемы. Согласна, что все мы нуждаемся в какой-то степени в поддержке и понимании. Но пришли мы в этот мир одни, одни и уйдем, никто не сможет влезть в душу и излечить ее чудесным образом...


 
Идея была такая, что найти человека с такими же проблемами и переживать их вместе ведь вроде вместе проще. Но по факту нифига не проще да и проблемы как выясняется очень разные у девушек и у парней.

----------


## Yrok25

> Это скорее нытики а не суицидники, они таким образом пытаются привлечь к себе внимание и сменить обстановку. А если присмотреться, то людей с венами достаточно много, например в очереди в магазине можно заметить какую-нибудь грустную невзрачную девушку. Я за год (за лето) человек по 5-10 встречаю. 
> Электрический ожог это когда место ожога было нагрето именно током ?


  Знаю таких которые резали просто то так , на пьянке , чтобы выпендрится .

----------


## Игорёк

> Идея была такая, что найти человека с такими же проблемами и переживать их вместе ведь вроде вместе проще. Но по факту нифига не проще да и проблемы как выясняется очень разные у девушек и у парней.


 вот вот.... начинаем что-то понимать с тобой)

а насчет ожогов, то это простой температурный. электрический это когда твой орган как бы побывал за место спирали в лампочке.

----------


## jeri

Да уж( чем глубже коппаешь,тем больше ввопросов. Женя,какое-то неприятноое чувство после прочтения этой темы. Ты можешь вот полностью изучить женскую психологию,уверена,отт этого проблем только прибавится(. И это тебе,,конечно,не понравится,ноо есть еще такаая составляющая как любовь,и не спорь(хоття ссоглаасна  поспорить с определением). И без нее все будет так как и есть:все вроде и правильно и логично,но.... "маемо що маемо")

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

психолог/психиатр с естественно-научным подходом: http://stelazin.livejournal.com/
рекомендую.

----------


## Игорёк

> Да уж( чем глубже коппаешь,тем больше ввопросов. Женя,какое-то неприятноое чувство после прочтения этой темы. Ты можешь вот полностью изучить женскую психологию,уверена,отт этого проблем только прибавится(. И это тебе,,конечно,не понравится,ноо есть еще такаая составляющая как любовь,и не спорь(хоття ссоглаасна  поспорить с определением). И без нее все будет так как и есть:все вроде и правильно и логично,но.... "маемо що маемо")


 Я не пытаюсь изучать женскую психологию, тем более по методам ютубны психологов, чудесным образом открывающих все тайны бытия. Предпочитаю основываться на своем личном опыте в первую очередь, а во вторую - на опыте своих собственных наблюдений. Что естественно для жизни любого человека.
 Хуже, по этому вопросу, быть уже не может (одиночество - нижняя ступень), но есть вероятность что может быть лучше. Да вообщем-то уже ни что не удивит и не разочарует. Надо просто решить кое-какие вопросы и в бой )

----------


## jeri

в бой-это хорошо) удачи

----------


## June

Я наконец осилил тему и рад успехам Игорька.
Как сейчас дела?

----------


## Игорёк

Привет. 
Пока ничего особенного, на троечку. Дела делаются медленно, время отнимает работа и бытовая суета.

----------

